# Heat vinyl on an awning?



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Had an awning company contact me...they are asking about heat transfer vinyl on their awnings...they said they have a company in Wisconsin do it for them and would like someone a little more local...
These awnings are not nylon, but some sort of canvas type material....no clue of what they are made of....just trying to figure out what type of heat vinyl to use....
Any suggestions?

TIA
Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

It is going to be important that you know what type of stuff the awning is. Sign Warehouse used to sell some stuff called Banner vinyl, that you could use to heat press on the banner material. If the awning is like that, then you might be able to use that. Otherwise, I would guess that you might have to test several types to see if any will adhere. It sounds like the Gorilla Grip or types similar to that might be where you want to start.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree, Maybe see if you can get a piece for your customer to try out with. I had good luck with a boat canopy that is awning material like, With thermoflex plus.
I think you want to make sure it hasnt been coated with weather resistant stuff.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Check out if you can find APA vinyls, this is the vinyl that is mostly used in Europe for truck curtain rails and Awlings.


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

For a full color, single layer solution, Stahls' ID Direct offers a product called Digital Cad printz. It works great with most materials, including canvas, leather, moisture wicking material ect. Good stuff! 
It holds up well too.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Here are some kinda weird results......*

*I had a piece of the canvas from the awning company...he said it was made out of acrylic...(personally, I have never heard of material out of acrylic).....so I went to testing.....*
*I had both Eco Film and Eco Film Plus here....BOTH adherred fine......*
*Then...I printed off a full color design on some Solutions Opaque....that too adhered fine.....*
*My next ? for everyone....*
*These awnings go on the outside of buildings...the printed Solutions Opaque....will the print fade in the sun?*

*Thanks again for all the answers*
*Margaret*


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes it will fade, and red will be the first colour to fade.However if you do laminate it you will get a few more years life. There is a liquid laminate that you can roll on.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

ino said:


> Yes it will fade, and red will be the first colour to fade.However if you do laminate it you will get a few more years life. There is a liquid laminate that you can roll on.


 
*A Laminate for heat press vinyl? And what would that be? Do I use just regular laminate for sign vinyl on this?*

*Margaret*

*And thank you for the response*


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
From what I understood you will be printing on the vinyl, so
I would suggest you check out www.clearstarcorp.com/clearshield.
They are suppliers of liquid laminations for use with awlings etc.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*I will get in contact w/ them and get more info on this.....this heat transfer vinyl is different than normal sign vinyl, so I hope it works!!*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The inks printed on the Roland are guaranteed 3-5 years UV resistant.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Thank you Josh for reminding me...but I would like to be able to give them a little more time out of a $2000 awning than 3 to 5 years.....What would you recommend for a laminate for this?*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------

